# Tetrarch Spots?



## QHDragon (Mar 6, 2009)

I know a horse with spots like that!





































No clue what is causing them though, he has always had them.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

How old is he? I know Holly began showing hers while she was still sorrel. They've increased and stayed the longer I have her. It is kind of cool!


----------

